# Sid Meier, Keiji Inafune added to GDC 2012 roster



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Civilization creator, Capcom veteran holding sessions at March gaming convention; League of Legends producer discussing new Dominion mode. 










The 2012 Game Developers Conference in San Francisco is now just over a month away, but the event's organizers are continuing to tinker with its schedule. 


Sid Meier's talk will focus on how developers can create more engaging experiences for players.

GDC 2012 event organizers have announced that Civilization creator Sid Meier, Mega Man co-creator Keiji Inafune, and Riot Games' lead producer Travis George will be speaking at this year's event. 

Meier's presentation is titled "Interesting Decisions" and will delve into how gamemakers can create gameplay choices that are more interesting and beneficial to players. According to a description of his talk, Meier will address popular games and show audience members how to go about achieving this. 

As for Inafune, the longtime Capcom developer (who is now with Comcept Inc.) will host a session titled "The Future of Japanese Games." This talk will examine the Japanese game industry and will root out how developers from this region can learn from game history. 

Lastly, George's discussion, "Evolving the MOBA Genre - The League of Legends Dominion Post Mortem," will recount the studio's production of the game's newest mode from its inception to its release. George's talk will also discuss how League of Legends operates inside the larger multiplayer online battle arena (MOBA) genre. 

The Game Developers Conference runs from March 5 to March 9 at the Moscone Center in San Francisco. It is also the host of the 2012 Game Developers Choice Awards and the 2012 Independent Games Festival Awards. Both events will be streamed on GameSpot. 

http://www.gamespot.com/news/sid-meier-keiji-inafune-added-to-gdc-2012-roster-6349174#post_comment


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hopefully someone asks Sid if creating Civilization Revolution II would be considered interesting and beneficial to 50 million plus xbox 360 players.


----------

